# Advice:Pt6 Deluxe + i7 920 + OCZ Plat 3 x 2 GB + Antec Quattro 1k + Custom WC



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

Advicet6 Deluxe + i7 920 + OCZ Plat 3 x 2 GB + Antec Quattro 1k + Custom WC

I´m on a budget but I want to be able to oc the cpu to 4ghz
I already have.

*Antec TruePower Quattro 1,000W
*Custom water cooling - D tek-fuzzion v2 - i7 custom Mounplate by Duniek from XS
*Ati 4870x2

I wanted to hear some opinions, before I jump and get it.
Should I get another mobo or ram?


*Core i7 920 8 MB
*OCZ Platinum 3 x 2 GB - PC3-12800CL8 or PC3-15000 
*ASUS P6T Deluxe or Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5

Cheers - Psyxeon


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 28, 2009)

I laughed when i saw 2000MHz


----------



## J-Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Corsair Dominator RAM.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would suggest a different board, I had one and was very displeased with it.  I currently am using a P6T6 WS Revolution and it is great.  Ram from what I know and have seen, getting 2000MHz is pretty hard (I have a set that is 2000MHz stock and I cannot get them to run that speed).


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 28, 2009)

look at my sig... no problems with 4.1GHZ 24/7 ...I am benching at 4.3-4.45ish ..gotta watch the heat though cuz she'll need a little voltage for stabillity...yes and double yes to the Dominator part for sure the faster the ram is rated the better your cpu will clock in general,plus the Dominator  is the snit anyway.....DO IT


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

The dominators cost nearly the same as the ocz.
How far can you push the dominators? 

The Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 is nice too


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 28, 2009)

The whole Dominator Family line overclock like mothers.  What about the Shell Shock line? System Viper had a pair that were killer!!!


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes i have some ddr2 cellsocks are they are cool 

On ddr3 I can choose from PC3-12800

Corsair Dominator 3 x 2 GB  
OCZ Gold 3 x 2 GB   
PDP PATRIOT 3 x 2 GB


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 28, 2009)

psyxeon said:


> Yes i have some ddr2 cellsocks are they are cool
> 
> On ddr3 I can choose from PC3-12800
> 
> ...



I'm gonna stick with Dominator's.  Always hand picked memory chips for their sticks.


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

Then I might have to go for 3x1 gb


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe you are interested in Diablo 2000MHz Ram http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/ram/csx-diablo-2000mhz-ddr3/ dark2099 uses them too


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

But i want low voltage triple channel.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 28, 2009)

2000MHz is possible w/ 9-9-9-27 or 10-10-10-30 (not sure if ur mobo allows it tho)
The i7's are very good clockers, stock fan can push it up 3.6GHz, 4GHz w/ aftermarket cooler, 4.3-4.5ish for WC. Good luck w/ it. Except i wouldn't suggest buying i7. A high end quad like Q9550 is only like 1fps diference and a whole rig for twice as cheaper.


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

A Q9550 is not a noticeable upgrade for my q6600


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 28, 2009)

psyxeon said:


> A Q9550 is not a noticeable upgrade for my q6600



Then i7 920 wouldn't either. Q9550 = almost i7 920


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the i7 can push my Ati 4870x2


----------



## apheX? (Jan 28, 2009)

psyxeon said:


> Advicet6 Deluxe + i7 920 + OCZ Plat 3 x 2 GB + Antec Quattro 1k + Custom WC
> 
> I´m on a budget but I want to be able to oc the cpu to 4ghz
> I already have.
> ...



Go for some corsair triple channel ram.


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 28, 2009)

I can get 6 gb if i go with the ocz or 3 gb if i choose corsair dominators


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 29, 2009)

What ram is capable of 2000MHz on a PT6 Deluxe with resonable voltage?


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2009)

What are you going to be doing with the comp.  I've had 3gb for a while and it only holds me back when I'm doing 3D design.  This powers through games and any app I can throw at this rig... well except for my 3D design xD lol

Both boards are a good choice.  Some of the P6T were made very poorly.  I've not heard any complaints with Gigabyte.

If you got my message then you'd know I've got an ASUS RIIE i7 920 and ram up for sale, I know the board and ram can do 4.0 at least.  I've done up to 4.3 without it throttling from heat.

Your DTek block is an awesome idea.  Fitseries 3 just made his own bracket for a V2 and his temps are better than his GTZ by a good margin, so I like your WC.  You're good there.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 29, 2009)

BTW have you though about getting a Corsair HX1000 PSU instead of the Antec.. it is modular and has 6 connectors for the GFXs


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Laurijan

I belive some of these can do 2000mhz, but i havent seen that many people running at 2000, most people run ram at 1500/1600

About the psu, I already have it, so no way back there

    * Corsair TR3X6G1866C9DF 6GB DDR3-1866MHz DOMINATOR with Airflow fan 9-9-9-24 1.65v
    * Corsair TR3X3G1866C9DF 3GB DDR3-1866MHz DOMINATOR with Airflow fan 9-9-9-24 1.65v
    * OCZ PC3-15000 Platinum 3GB / 6GB CL9-9-9-28 1.65V
    * OCZ PC3-15000 Reaper 3GB / 6GB CL9-9-9-28 1.65V

Binge

I might go fot the gigabite because the dfi is just too expensive
I want the rig for gaming only, i hope to get a good bost with the 4870x2
About the ram, i wanted to get some cheap OCZ PC3-12800 and overclock them, but i have not seen many reviews, I don´t know if they can be overcloket to 1800mhz.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out TPUs Review Database http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Memory/DDR3/OCZ


----------



## psyxeon (Jan 29, 2009)

thx Laurijan, i,ll do some reading


----------

